# What was #1 on the day you were born?



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/member/birthdayno1.php

10/24/85
U.S Chart
Saving All My Love For You - Whitney Houston :banana

UK chart
The Power Of Love - Jennifer Rush


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9/22/79: "My Sharona" - The Knack (U.S.); "Cars" - Gary Numan (U.K.)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

a view to kill by Duran Duran.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hellonlegs said:


> No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) - Barbar Streisand Donna Summer
> :afr


Jesus.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

9/30/83: Total Eclipse Of The Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_'Heart of Glass' - Blondie_


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

"Lady" ~Kenny Rogers

One of my least favorite songs from one of my least favorite singers. :fall


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> "Lady" ~Kenny Rogers
> 
> One of my least favorite songs from one of my least favorite singers. :fall


 :lol man, at least it wasn't "The Gambler."


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good grief. That's all I have to say. :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HellOnLegs - I got you and everybody else beat so far......

U.S. chart - "Love Will Keep Us Together" by Captain & Tennille

U.K. chart - "Whispering Grass" by Windsor Davie and Don Estelle.

Yes, The Price is Right was on when I was born, but was still a half-hour show at the time....no Big Wheel yet.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Stuck on You - Elvis Presley - US

Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers - UK


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

US - Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor

UK - Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners - Yay! That's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Kiss On My List - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine (9 Oct 1977):

You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone (US)

My wife's (in 1976):

Play that Funky Music White Boy -Wild Cherry (US)

My son's (2002):

Foolish - Ashanti (US)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I feel old!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Caribbean Queen (No More Love On The Run) - Billy Ocean


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

10/10/1980: Another One Bites The Dust - Queen (U.S.)
Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police (U.K.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My Love - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

2/5/1976
50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

jamesofmaine said:


> Mine (9 Oct 1977):
> 
> You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone (US)


I believe I was in 3rd grade when that song was out. I remember all the high school girls going crazy over that song. uke


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I feel old!


I do too!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

with or without you-U2 (I was born May 13, 1987)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

(9/11/1989)

US- Don't Wanna Lose You - Gloria Estefan

UK- Ride On Time - Black Box


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

4/25/89

UK : The Bangles "Eternal Flame"

US : Madonna "Like a Prayer"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

9/27/84

Prince - Let's Go Crazy. US

Stevie Wonder - I Just Called to Say I Love You. UK (I know this song~ )


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

US: My Prerogative - Bobby Brown

UK: Especially For You - Kylie Minogue & Jason Donovan

i don't think i'm familiar with either of those. :sigh i was hoping to get a cool one...

*EDIT:* aww, what the heck... lol :| ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

roswell said:


> UK: Especially For You - Kylie Minogue & Jason Donovan
> *EDIT:* aww, what the heck... lol :| ops


Gosh! I know so many of these songs! Hall&Oates, U2, Blondie (I started listening to music around the end of disco). :banana

Nesteroff - Andy Gibb was the younger brother of the Bee Gees trio. He tried to remain separate from them musically, but was always compared to them. Your song was one of a few of his hits in the late 1970s. He tried to make a comeback, but died (I believe of heart failure/complications with alcoholism?) in the spring of 1988 just after his 30th birthday.

Roswell - Bobby Brown is Whitney Houston's husband. They had a reality program in 2005 with their family. He was originally part of a group called New Edition in the mid-1980s before going solo. My Prerogative was one of his only big hits.

Kylie Minogue (hot!) is an Australian singer who still sings and has had a couple of hits in the last few years. Your album was from the beginning of her career. She has had to stop touring recently due to her diagnosis of breast cancer and is undergoing treatment.

Recent hit:
"Can't Get You Out of My Head" (the song I remember - her biggest U.S. hit to date))

Previous hits: (I remember hearing these too)
"The Locomotion" 
"I Should Be So Lucky"


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

6/2/82

Ebony & Ivory - Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder /us chart

House Of Fun - Madness /uk chart 

:con


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sugar Sugar - The Archies / united states chart
Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival / uk chart


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

US- The Most Beautiful Girl In The World - Charlie Rich

never heard of it, unless its the same version Prince sang...

UK- Merry Xmas Everybody - Slade

never heard of it either...

on top of the site is says:
_If you were born before these dates, try your life's theme song which is the No.1 on your 18th birthday_

what? :con


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Don’t Be Cruel/Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Aug 18, 1970:

Us- Make It With You - Bread

UK- The Wonder Of You - Elvis Presley


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Thunder said:


> Don't Be Cruel/Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


Elvis Presley had a number 1 hit on both our birthdates.


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

Cant Fight This Feeling - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

"One Bad Apple" by The Osmonds :rofl


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Venus - Bananarama


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

mechagirl said:


> US- The Most Beautiful Girl In The World - Charlie Rich
> 
> never heard of it, unless its the same version Prince sang...


No, the Charlie Rich song was completely different. It was a kind of catchy country / pop crossover song -- "Hey! Did you happen to see the most beautiful girl in the world? And if you did, was she cryin', crying?"


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Heart - Alone


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Killing Me Softly With His Song -- Roberta Flack


----------



## lstein89 (Jul 29, 2004)

1/8/1974

U.S. - The Joker (Steve Miller Band)

Fits... :cig


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

"Everything She Wants" - Wham!

Party!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd rather not say :lol


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Don't You Want Me - The Human League/uk

Don't you want me baby? Don't you want me ohhhh oh oh oh
Don't you want me baby? Don't you want me ohhhh oh oh oh


great song :lol

Physical - Olivia Newton-John/us

(dec/10/81)


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

February 17th,1982

Centerfold- J. Geils Band


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

U.S.A = "Love you inside out" by The Bee Gees.

England = "Ring my bell" by Anita Ward.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

USA: 
Step By Step - New Kids On The Block

UK:
Sacrifice / Healing Hands - Elton John


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

rofl, new kids on the block...let's see..89? 90?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

October 17, 1986

When I Think Of You - Janet Jackson

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

April 16, 1975


USA: Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John

UK: Bye Bye Baby - The Bay City Rollers


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

One More Try - George Michael


----------



## persephone88 (May 17, 2006)

One More Try-George Micheal


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

UK: Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
US: Jack & Diane - John Cougar

Don't think I've heard either...


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

May 23, 1989. Forever Your Girl - Paula Abdul. uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dawn416 said:


> April 16, 1975
> 
> USA: Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John
> 
> UK: Bye Bye Baby - The Bay City Rollers


WOW! I didn't know that Philadelphia Freedom was out then! I love the violins and flutes in that song! 
"Phil-a-del-phi-a Free-dom......I loo- oo --oove, Yes I do!" :lol

If you saw mine (I am just over two months younger than you - June, 1975), my song was "Love Will Keep Us Together" - another cool song.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Nov. 14, 1982

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

US: When I See You Smile - Bad English
UK: All Around The World - Lisa Stansfield

November 12, 1989


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

The day I was born:
"Beat It" by Micheal Jackson (I love that song!)

On my 18th birthday, which the site claims is my life's theme song:
"All for you" by Janet Jackson

I have a Jackson theme going on in my life, LOL.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Stayin' Alive - The Bee Gees


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

US Danny & the Juniors - At the Hop
UK Jailhouse Rock - I refuse to even type the name

Theme song?
US 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
UK Mama Mia - Abba

Oy vey Maria!
To badly misquote Gerry Rafferty - Can I have my Nickelback?
Oh, and "Don't put another dime in the jukebox - I don't wanna hear that song no more....Please, mister, please - don't play B17!"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club (US)
DUUUUDE! :lol


The Reflex - Duran Duran (UK)
That's so funny... I actually went to a Duran Duran concert last summer. :b


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

12 Nov 1976

US Chart: Tonight’s The Night (Gonna Be Alright) - Rod Stewart
UK Chart: If You Leave Me Now – Chicago


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

12 jan 1977

US: _You Make Me Feel Like Dancing_ / Leo Sayer
UK: _Don't Give Up On Us_ / David Soul

Call me a moron, but I never heard of 'em :stu


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

11/06/1989.

US:
When I See You Smile, Bad English

UK:
All Around The World - Lisa Stansfield

Never heard of either of them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lisa Stansfield - I think it's "Been Around the World"
Good song..... 

Karma Chameleon was a good song, too.

BlueMonday -> David Soul was The Hutch of "Starsky and Hutch". Leo Sayer was known for singing high :stu.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> David Soul was The Hutch of "Starsky and Hutch"


In other words the blond one *s*


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Say You, Say Me-Lionel Richie

According to Billboard. And according to Wikipedia, Lionel Richie believed he was a horse in a past life. Good for him. 

He also is, or was, wildly popular in Iraq.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

m56 said:


> 11/06/1989.
> 
> US:
> When I See You Smile, Bad English
> ...


Bad English rocks dude! That is such a great song. You may recognize it if you download it... it was really a popular song. :yes

_"When I see you smile, I can face the world...oooohhh...you know I can do anything...when I see you smile, I see a ray of light...oohhh.... I see it shining right through the rain... when I see you smile, baby when I see you smile...at me"_

I'm gonna have to bust out the cd now. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bluemonday said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > David Soul was The Hutch of "Starsky and Hutch"
> ...


Yep, the blond one. Paul Michael Glaser (who? :lol) was the other guy.


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

Let’s Hear It For The Boy - Deniece Williams
Wake Me Up Before You Go Go - Wham! (uk)

neat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crym said:


> Let's Hear It For The Boy - Deniece Williams
> Wake Me Up Before You Go Go - Wham! (uk)
> 
> neat


:agree hmmm.....late '84, early '85
"Wake me up before you go-go
don't leave me hangin' on like a yo-yo
Wake me up before you go-go
I don't wanna listen when hear that 'Ahhhh'
Wake me up before you go-go
'cause I'm not plannin' on goin' solo
Wake me up before you go-goaahhhhh
Take me dancin' to-nighhht :lol

I like "Freedom" and "Careless Whisper" too :yes


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The Bee Gees - Love You Inside Out - US
Anita Ward - Ring My Bell - UK

uke 

Thank God I was too young to remember the disco era. :lol


----------



## Guitaraholic187 (Jun 3, 2006)

Walking on the moon by The Police


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Like a Virgin - Madonna

Hmm. Cool.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

US= "Windy"- Association
UK= "A Whiter Shade of Pale" - Procol Harum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BurningHeart said:


> US= "Windy"- Association
> UK= "A Whiter Shade of Pale" - Procol Harum


You mean????
Who's tripping down the streets of the city
Smilin' at everybody she sees
Who's reachin' out to capture a moment
Everyone knows it's Windy

That song is cool!


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

maggie may by rod stewart on both the uk and us charts!


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

"I Heard It Through the Grapevine," by Marvin Gaye


Oh, to be a raisin again!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> crym said:
> 
> 
> > Let's Hear It For The Boy - Deniece Williams
> ...


Sorry I can't stand Careless Whisper. It was number one for 8 weeks in '84/'85. I got tired of listening to it. They use to have a big count down of the songs of the week. I believe it was Rick Dees countdown. Is he still around?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Jnmcda0 said:


> The Bee Gees - Love You Inside Out - US
> Anita Ward - Ring My Bell - UK
> 
> uke
> ...


Your lucky, it wasn't pretty. If the music wasn't bad enough they had to have these hour long shows with the music. :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Billie Jean--Michael Jackson(US)

Let's Dance--David Bowie(UK)


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

7/5/1982

US: Don’t You Want Me - Human League

UK: Happy Talk - Captain Sensible

Have never even heard of the last song/band.


----------

